# Grip adjustment



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations on finding and correcting a problem with your form!

You probably should at least check your center shot. It may need a little tweeking. And since you changed your grip, check your nock height.

There is an old rule of tuning, "If you change anything, you've changed everything." It's not 100% true, but it's always a good idea to check after making a significant change.


----------



## briankeen (Oct 21, 2016)

patches2565 said:


> So I've realized a major flaw with my grip. I noticed it when my sight was all the way left. My question is after making this change and seeing more of a turn to the right will I be required to paper tune again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What did you do? My sight is all the way to the left as well.

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

briankeen said:


> What did you do? My sight is all the way to the left as well.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


Haven't had time to work the issue. Plan to square up my cam lean, re center my rest and sight to string. And finally paper and walk back again then go to 20. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

Definitely need to tune. I would reset centershot to spec, reset other things close to factory and work your way back through like it's a new setup. I've tried working through that from how it was set up wrong, I reverted more than I improved. It's good to start fresh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullDraw87 (Oct 23, 2016)

How does your form other than grip cause this issue? I just re tuned my bow and am sure my grip is good because my center shot and cam lean are perfect and am shooting bullet holes but my sight is outside left of my arrow shaft as well. I thought this had to do with riser torque? What other shooting form issues would cause this if your grip is good?


----------

